# Sprint training



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hopefully I posted this in the most suitable place - Training - Power.

I know this is not the average bodybuilders thing but with most of us having some form of competative background I thought there may be a chance.

I am doing a little research around explosive sprint training and I am going to start some tonight.

Does anyone have any experience of sprinting at a half decent level?

I intend to start with shuttle runs and 100m sprints with 50m at 3/4 pace and 50 full tilt.

I also have some small steep hills at the back of my place to sprint up and some mean big old sandstone steps.

If anyone can add some past experience of sprinting training I would be most pleased.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

This really is a lost cause on this forum isnt it. Silly me.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Go to sugdenbarbell and look up Tom Martin - he's an ex-100m sprinter


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

If you have a 400m track local, divide it into 4 x 100m parts, then simply sprint 100m jog/recover 100m, for 3 laps.

Hill training is great, just run up the hill, balls out, then jog/recover down. Keep doing it until the @rse is about to fall out of your world.

Using a football pitch works as well. Divide the pitch in two halves, start at the halfway line, do 50% effort to corner flag, 75% across goal line, 100% to halfway line, then jog/ recover to corner flag. Rinse and repeat until half dead.

All obvious stuff above, the only barrier is your imagination.

Im personally doing sprints on the treader at the mo, working well for me. (Im hanging by the end!)


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I also have some small steep hills at the back of my place to sprint up and some mean big old sandstone steps.


To have some rocky themed music as you ran up those stairs and turned and shouted "AADRIAAAAN" would complete that picture. :thumbup1:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm doing a lot of sprint training in my routine. But not as far as 100m. 40 yards max (36 metres). It has considerably made me stronger in every other lift also.

Check out this hench mofo:

http://www.youtube.com/user/aikines1


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Gents can I just apologise for not checking back. I posted this and then checked back... nout here. Then thought "I really have pushed it this time" as we are on a "I eat babies and lift rocks" forum. Not that there isnt intelligent people here there is, I just didnt think people on here saw the importance of sprint training.

So apologies for not checking back. I will PM all of you to ask to check back in here.

I used to do alot of plyometrics and sprinting for football back in the day when my spine was in one peice. I was going to leave sprint training and more cardio training till later int he year but I have had to bring it forward as I have been dragged in to playing a football tournament.

It sin 9 weeks time so wanted to speed up my turning and sprint skills, general fitness and make myself sharper. So all the above is really good.

@ Mad Muscles - very good... that I wont shout its my Bosses name he will probably hear and mither me with emails.

Cheers to all for commenting. The football pitch sprints is something I used to do and I will employ that this week. What about jumping any of you done any jump training for explosive movements?


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

1500m runner an do all out sprints,1 min on 3 to 5 mins off with repeats of 10 to 15, hate those sessions


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Explain GB666 - you are a 1500m runner or you do this over 1500m?


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Glassback said:


> Explain GB666 - you are a 1500m runner or you do this over 1500m?


1500m runner.that routine is to work on finishing speed for races


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

My favourite thing for my speed, conditioning and fat loss(probably not your goal) is just shorter hill sprints. I mean, I'm a right slow cvnt, but I push myself solid up this hill and I do 5x hill sprints every saturday morning on an empty stomach.

Just thought I'd put my input in that Hill sprints are epic


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to be very quick and at 26 now I'm not as quick as I was at 24 but still keep the name forrest  and I highly recommend hill sprint training.

Basically sprint up a big hill (about 50m) and then jog back down. Then do the same again and again until you can do it ten times.

Try sprint on straight after that and you'll be hugely shocked at how much quicker you feel/are after some time. Very effective and it'll get you super fit too


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> I used to be very quick and at 26 now I'm not as quick as I was at 24 but still keep the name forrest  and I highly recommend hill sprint training.
> 
> Basically sprint up a big hill (about 50m) and then jog back down. Then do the same again and again until you can do it ten times.
> 
> Try sprint on straight after that and you'll be hugely shocked at how much quicker you feel/are after some time. Very effective and it'll get you super fit too


Not even that much is needed sometimes man haha, aslong as you feel ****ed up the top and you can't finish it with a complete sprint, it's a good hill!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeh this is what I have been doing - its a killer and the burn in the legs is mental. Ive been dragging a tyre up them too....


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Yeh this is what I have been doing - its a killer and the burn in the legs is mental. Ive been dragging a tyre up them too....


Haha fair enough, that's a bit crazy for me! I only do it for a bit of conditioning and to keep fat down. Hard on an empty stomach, I must say!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Haha fair enough, that's a bit crazy for me! I only do it for a bit of conditioning and to keep fat down. Hard on an empty stomach, I must say!


Just trying to get back to the fitness levels I once had... so feel I have to pull out all the stops. Good info you added mate cheers.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Just trying to get back to the fitness levels I once had... so feel I have to pull out all the stops. Good info you added mate cheers.


Ah that's good man, any effort counts I think. I'm unbelievably slow with my sprints though I just want to get it back up incase I ever have to fight or something when I'm out on the town... so I'm not some slow pr**k who is big.


----------

